# Biggest for 2005



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's an fun idea for 2005. How about we do a biggest fish chart for each species? After seeing that huge speck on the VA board, I thought that this would be fun to do. 

Here are the rules:
1. You must have a picture accompanying each fish submitted. 
2. We will go by weight for kept fish and length for released fish. 
3. The catch is that the fish must be caught from shore.
4. The fish must be caught in 2005. 
5. You must be a member of P&S before the fish is caught.

I will update the list as time goes on. Maybe we can do something fun for the winners. We'll see how this goes. Here goes.

*Black Drum* 
04/17/05 brokenreel23 75lbs
05/25/05 AI4WD 16lbs 26"
05/21/05 Axon 15lbs 25"

*Blacktip Shark* 
06/28/05 CrawFish 48" (released)

*Bluefish* 
06/20/05 Bucktales 13lbs 34"
05/21/05 Axon 7lbs 30"
06/05/05 fyremanjef 5lbs 24"

03/26/05 KodiakZack 22" (released)

*Cero Mackeral* 
06/25/05 SkateKiller 10lb 32"

*Cobia*
06/25/05 Hooter 59lbs 52"
06/11/05 fishbone41474 47lbs 48"
06/19/05 NTKG 44lbs

*Crevalle Jack*
08/5/05 Railroader 29lbs (released) 

*King Mackeral* 
07/30/05 Blues Brother 20lbs

*Permit* 
04/21/05 airnuts 42lbs

*Red Drum* 
04/29/05 Adam 48" (released)
03/27/05 Drumdum 48" (released)
04/05/05 DB77 47" (released)

*Snook* 
04/25/05 KodiakZack 24.5" (released)
04/11/05 KodiakZack 19" (released)

*Speckled Trout:*
02/06/05 GoneFish'n 11.5lbs 34"

*Striped Bass* 
05/14/05 fish-on 41lbs 45"
06/08/05 FL FISHERMAN 22lbs 41"
04/17/05 fyremanjef 20.5lbs 35"

04/01/05 Digger 41" (released)
04/09/04 fyremanjef 41" (released)
04/01/05 Carpetman 40" (released)

*Tarpon* 
07/25/05 b3butner 6' 2" 130lbs (released)
08/18/05 riomar 48" (released)

*Tautog* 
05/06/05 Anthony 3.9lbs 18"
05/06/05 Axon 2.8lbs 16"


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice idea. can we throw together a best of 2004 while we wait for it to get warm? well, i guess some people dont need to wait...that's a nice freakin trout.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'm with ya Anthony, any help needed, let me know!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

where's hanjuk's 50lb drummie?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm in although I haven't caught anything to brag about but maybe this this is the year I get the big one


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*How about to section for Stripers*

one for C&R - length only and one for after C&R, length and weigth.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

somebody will probably have some better than these..

a pompano just over 3 lbs and 18"










a 4.5 lb, 24" (i think) flounder











i just want to see some nice fish pictures while this water tries to get warmed up.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Those are some nice fish uncdub13. Were they caught this year?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the pomp was mid october 2004. the flounder was sometime in mid/late september i think. i wanna see a pic of that big drum again or any big fish from last year for that matter. maybe a leader board can become an official part of the site for this year?

ryan


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Drum roll.....*

51.5 Inches of Rod Bowing Fury...

It's the Hanguk Monster!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Sharkin*

Here's a memory for sure!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Bass'n and NS4D - Early Season Striper Action*


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

who caught the shark


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JohnBoy,caught the biggun and I followed suit with nice'un....10Nbait wasn't holdin....biters hit close to the shore....due to the current...JB's fish gave em a fight....mine....got em in pretty quik...thoyght she was a drummie...we were all drum feeshin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

this was a great weekend,last Labor day..........


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hc56 Biggun111111*


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

here's JB's biggun.....


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*I threw the little guy back and came out with this..*










Hey Al ... think that pic of DB77 was BIG ENOUGH?

Bet it exploded some folks screens!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Citation Spade from the Charter*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*And another Nice Pup by Crawfish*


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

HC56,

Did you put that baby croaker back on a bigger hook and use it for bait to catch that redfish?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> HC56,
> 
> Did you put that baby croaker back on a bigger hook and use it for bait to catch that redfish?



Nah... He went back to Croakin as usual.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dang...now i gotta haul a camera to...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You can get a cheap digital camera nowadays. 1.3 megapixel is more than big enough. Some of these photos might need a little cropping action!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

sounds like a wener


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds good Anthony. Guess I'll have to bet my butt off the boat once in a while.  

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Nick 

As soon as your recover is over we'll head to the coast and do some spring togging from the bulkheads


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Would you consider carp and by weight or length? 
There are number of carp specialists/multi species anglers on the Board that I'm sure might like to think I/they are included. Carp are known to tolerate and thrive in moderately brackish water. Would be fun to push the envelope on this...been a pet project of mine.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sure, any fish that is caught is eligible. Just make sure that you follow the rules and you are good to go. The rules are on the first post.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Axon said:


> Nick
> 
> As soon as your recover is over we'll head to the coast and do some spring togging from the bulkheads


Mike, I'll be good to go in about 5 weeks. Water temp should be high enough to tog by then.

Nick.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Anthony,*

Glad to see you add Carp to the list. I'm sure there are some fine Carpers here on the board. The other side of it is, it will let FL Fisherman participate also. Get out your poles Jay, looks like your back in the game. Tell Ursala we all said hi, oh and check her ID!  Fourteen will get ya twenty over here.  .....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Anthony said:


> 3. The catch is that the fish must be caught from shore from anywhere in the US.


Hey Clyde, I guess you forgot about this rule. I'll change it to anywhere instead of the US only.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Lets see here,*

How about the US and any board member in the service on tour in another country? We can't forget the people that provide the security blanket we sleep beneath! .....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have updated the list to include Hat's striper. If there are any other big fish caught lately, let me know.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

AJ

You might want to consider putting dates by each entry.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Axon said:


> AJ
> 
> You might want to consider putting dates by each entry.


Done. I will keep the top three of each species. Each catagory will have a release section so if you choose to release a large legal fish, it will go on the board.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have updated the list to include some of the stripers caught over the past weekend. If there is any that I have missed or any that you would like to submit then let me know.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Add On*

Add on DB77 (John Boy) on Red Drum:

47"/50#'s


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I know that there has to be some nice fish that was caught this past weekend. I added Axon's fish and KodiakZack's snook, he actually had a larger one but it was it got back in the water before he had a chance to get a pic. So if you got any monsters you've caught that I don't know about go ahead and post. Just make sure you follow the rules on the first post.


----------



## sleepy319 (Jan 23, 2004)

*the biggest*

 sounds good to me i'm a amature that fishes from the shore and piers.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Just bumping this to the top. Still looking for the monsters myself.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's been a while since I've updated this list but I did the best I can. If I missed any or you have one you'd like to submit, let me know.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Didn't see NTKG's cobia caught last weekend on there.. maybe he didn't submit.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Due to the fact*

that Neils fish was caught on a bait that was Yaked out and not casted from the beach. Meself and other members I've talked to are of the opinion that it is NOT a true beach caught fish.

Just as none of our Red Drum from Kens boat were added, nor should this fish be. Not to take anything away from Neil, it is a nice fish! At least he's catching when the rest of us are wishing. .....Tightlines


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

where did neil catch his fish from?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> where did neil catch his fish from?


From shore.

Hat, while I agree that he "cheated" yaking the bait out.J/K

There is no provision in the "rules" against that....



> Here are the rules:
> 1. You must have a picture accompanying each fish submitted.
> 2. We will go by weight for kept fish and length for released fish.
> 3. *The catch is that the fish must be caught from shore* .
> ...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I never did say that the bait couldn't be yaked out, but it is cheating a little bit . I don't see a problem with it though as long as it was fought and landed on shore. How big was the cobia and where is the pic?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK so I know I aint the sharpest tool in the shed and I aint being tryn to be picky but does Piers count? Lordy knows I aint got enough splinters in my foots lately.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anthony said:


> I never did say that the bait couldn't be yaked out, but it is cheating a little bit . I don't see a problem with it though as long as it was fought and landed on shore. How big was the cobia and where is the pic?


I believe it was 44lbs.
http://img170.echo.cx/img170/4557/neilsfish0192dl.jpg

I didn't see Hat's bigguns at the Peake in the early spring in there..


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> OK so I know I aint the sharpest tool in the shed and I aint being tryn to be picky but does Piers count? Lordy knows I aint got enough splinters in my foots lately.


Piers, bridges, inlets, beaches, bulkheads, anywhere as long as you're on land. Heck seagull is several miles offshore but it's still a pier.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I believe it was 44lbs.
> http://img170.echo.cx/img170/4557/neilsfish0192dl.jpg
> 
> I didn't see Hat's bigguns at the Peake in the early spring in there..


Ok it's in. BTW I don't think that Clyde caught any 40+ inch stripers from the peake.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Anthony said:


> I don't think that Clyde caught any 40+ inch stripers from the peake.



yeah me neither... i swear!  



yeah the cobia was cheating.... i did yak baits out. i didnt know this list was still goin. i've got some pics of bluefish that were caught on a pier though! right teo?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Hey Ant,*

Add Hooters 59# 52"FL cobe please. Heres a link to photo.


http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=20456


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Well*

There are pleanty of fish at matapeake  





NTKG said:


> yeah me neither... i swear!


Anthony-- Thanks for doing this it is a great idea.

Jeff


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't forget about KodiakZack's "no-name, unknown, yellow finned/tailed, somethin' or 'nother world record fish" that will probably be the only one of those caught this year!

Link: big somethin


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2005)

How 'bout sharks? Landed 6 ft blacktip on 6/22 Orange Beach, AL. No picture, though.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes sharks do count but you do need a pic.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Has anyone caught anything recently worth putting on the list?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't know if my fiancee's 37 inch red will count or not, but should have the pics in a couple a days.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Never mind...scrolled back and looks like she was beaten by about 10" Uhhh...that didn't sound quite right did it??????


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Has anyone caught anything recently worth putting on the list?


There's no flounder listed on the list! Not that they are huge, but I know I posted a Pic of a 18"er and Rockstar has had a few nice ones as well recently bigger than mine. All with Pic's!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Got a weight for those flounder? Would be much easier for the list.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I haven't been keeping up with the list for a while now, been really busy lately. Is there anything that I've missed the past two months?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I caught a 4 foot blacktip back in June that I finally got a picture for. 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12810blacktip.jpg


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Anthony said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the list for a while now, been really busy lately. Is there anything that I've missed the past two months?


There was a tarpon caught from the pier in Ga or SC and another one from the surf in Fla.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I could add a #25 blackfin tuna, a #20 AJ, a #10 dolphin, #20 cuda, and a #55 wahoo. Unfortunately, they were caught from a boat.  

I should get the snook, just as soon as I can get back down to Sebastian Inlet again.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Teo, when did you catch that fish and did you release it? Any more info and pics on those fish Clay?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The shark was caught on June 8th and released. Thanks A.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Anthony said:


> Hey Teo, when did you catch that fish and did you release it? Any more info and pics on those fish Clay?



Ant, heres links to the two threads...


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=134028#post134028

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19823


----------

